# Tyres for Carrera Crossfire 2 hybrid



## Valiant87 (27 Apr 2020)

Hi, I am new to the forum and also Cycling in general, I hope someone can give me some advice and help me in some way.

I have got a Carerra Crossfire 2 Hybrid bike and the tyres on them at the minute are 700 x 40c (28 x 1 5/8), I am looking to put some more off road type tyres on like you would have on a mountain but not sure what i can buy for this bike. Could anyone help me with this? I am looking to do some canal routes and they are a lot more Rocky and gravely than my usual routes i have been on and i'm worried my tyres will not be the best. 

Is there anyway i can find out what tyres i could buy for this bike as i have tried Halfords and they couldn't help me.

Thanks in advance for any help or advice.


----------



## Ajax Bay (28 Apr 2020)

What tyres have you fitted at present? (Make/model)


----------



## cyberknight (28 Apr 2020)

kendra k935 according to google, if thats the right one look ok to me


----------



## Smudge (28 Apr 2020)

I had a Crossfire for many years. The Kenda tyres really are crap tyres that puncture easily.
I changed mine within weeks for Schwalbe Land Cruiser. You can get the standard K Guard ones cheap, with level 3 puncture protection, or the Plus versions which are a bit heavier but do have level 5 PP. I prefer the latter.
I'm pretty happy with these tyres and they are my go to ones for a hybrid bike, they handle well on road and off. I use 35 width, but you can get bigger sizes.


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Apr 2020)

Another vote for Land Cruisers. I've got them on my hybrid and they cope with everything I've thrown at them including plenty of off road riding.


----------

